# Eagle America 445-7600 Professional Wide Capacity Self-Centering Dowel Jig



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Bought this jig on amazon for $69.99. Did my first work with it yesterday and it is awesome. Loved it. We'll worth the money to me. Everything lined up perfectly when I assembled it and it was very easy to use. The only issues I have with it are: 1. The 7/16 and 1/2 holes are pre made and there is only one of each. I like using 1/2 dowels. I guess that's overkill. I switched to 3/8 yesterday and they seem plenty strong. 2. Wish they were spaced out a little farther. One side has the predrilled 7/16 and 1/2 holes. The other has the threaded holes for the other sizes. They were closer together than I typically put my dowels. I know I could move the jig but that kinda defeats the purpose. I wanted to be able to drill two holes without moving or measuring to save time. So, I used the holes provided and once again everything seems very strong. After changing what I normally do to fit what the jig could do, I still loved it.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking at the picture they have one of the arbors in the 1/2 predrilled holes. It is not threaded so the arbor moves freely. This would be nice for my spacing issue. I'll try it later and see how it works...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe one of these would work*

If the holes are the same size, use the drill guide from this unit:
http://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-doweling-jig-41345.html


----------

